# Colubrids > Hognose >  The most adorable snake EVER

## crapwhereaminow

I've finally given in and bought a hoggie. And let me tell you, I'm regretting not buying one years ago. He is by far the most adorable creature I've even seen and a sweetie too boot!!!

I was a little nervous because he was sold as feeding on frog-scented pinks, but I don't have any frogs lol. Lucky for me he takes unscented pinks just fine. 

He's a little different as you can tell, he's a south american hoggie. Uruguay to be exact. CBB though.

And his name is Winston.  :Razz: 







Not a good angle for him, but it really shows off his amazing belly!

----------

Cody John Steele (11-19-2010),_se7en_ (03-14-2017),_shelliebear_ (11-16-2010)

----------


## Br. Francis

He is beautiful!  Congrats.

----------

_crapwhereaminow_ (11-17-2010)

----------


## angllady2

What a stunning Hoggie!

Makes me want one.

Gale

----------

_crapwhereaminow_ (11-17-2010)

----------


## Mallory

Awww, he is so cute, and I love the colors. I have a hognose, too, but he's just the normal western hoggie color.

----------

_crapwhereaminow_ (11-17-2010)

----------


## dembonez

"A prisoner of war is a man who tries to kill you and fails, and then asks you not to kill him."
Winston Churchill



snakes a cutie BTW!  :Surprised:

----------

_crapwhereaminow_ (11-17-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

Wow, that's a neat looking hog! I love the red belly!  :Good Job:

----------

_crapwhereaminow_ (11-17-2010)

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Thanks so much everyone!




> "A prisoner of war is a man who tries to kill you and fails, and then asks you not to kill him."
> Winston Churchill
> 
> 
> 
> snakes a cutie BTW!



"He has all of the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire. "

----------


## Alexandra V

Wow, he's a real sweetie, soooo cute! And that belly is killer  :Surprised:

----------


## grits

Awsome colors!  :Good Job:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

That's an awesome animal! Really like the red on him.

----------


## JLC

I've never seen one of those!  He really is adorable!!  Congrats on taking that plunge!  :Sunny:

----------


## mainbutter

So.. lystrophis dorbignyi?  I've never seen a hognose snake like that before!

----------


## crapwhereaminow

> So.. lystrophis dorbignyi?  I've never seen a hognose snake like that before!


Yep. I'd never seen anything like him before either. 
There's a guy with an adult breeding pair so he sells CB babies at the local shows. The funny thing is I paid less for this guy than what they wanted for a male het. albino western hoggie. I'm thinking of picking up a female at the next show, but I don't know if I want to breed sib to sib.

----------


## Cody John Steele

Gorgeous hog, I dig the red belly!

Nice pick-up!

----------


## L.West

I was curious what the care requirements were for a hognose but didn't see a caresheet listed.

How different is the care/husbandry of the hognose and the bp.

Just curious.

----------


## mainbutter

There are multiple species of hognose snakes, and care for each seperate species can be slightly or drastically different.

Google around for the right caresheet for the right species.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Wow he is just adorable....love those colors.  I have always been attracted to them but am very hesistant due to the venom factor.  I heard they are super docile though.

----------


## goincrzy

where did you get your hognose from, if you dont mind sharing....

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Thanks everyone!




> Wow he is just adorable....love those colors.  I have always been attracted to them but am very hesistant due to the venom factor.  I heard they are super docile though.


He is super docile. He's never threatened to do anything other than run away. The only bites from hoggies I've seen were food related. The worst I've seen is a man's hand after he LET the hognose chew on it for a good 15 mins. Not smart, and it was another food related bite. The guy's hand and arm swelled up for a couple days.

That said, they still haven't really studied the venom of the south american varieties. From everything I've read they seem to be similar to the westerns, but a lot less is know about them.




> where did you get your hognose from, if you dont mind sharing....


There's a local guy that breeds them in Orange County I think. He's at all the So. Cal reptile shows with a couple of them, males and females. Last time I saw him he was sharing a booth with Powley exotic reptiles.

----------


## JCLIKESPYTHONS

Love the red! Great find.

----------


## LeviBP

Too... CUTE... can't... take... the sight... much... longer!!!  :Snake:  ---  :Surprised:

----------


## Monster Dodge

Wow thats little! Do you have a pic showing the whole length?

----------


## girlundertherainbow

really liking that hog color! I have a southern and THAT red is neat!
And yes hogs are cute . I always love showing my hognose girl to ppl after asking them if they've ever seen a "cute" snake.

----------


## BPelizabeth

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> He is super docile. He's never threatened to do anything other than run away. The only bites from hoggies I've seen were food related. The worst I've seen is a man's hand after he LET the hognose chew on it for a good 15 mins. Not smart, and it was another food related bite. The guy's hand and arm swelled up for a couple days.
> 
> That said, they still haven't really studied the venom of the south american varieties. From everything I've read they seem to be similar to the westerns, but a lot less is know about them.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that info....I think I saw that video as well.  I am super sensitive to bee stings so I usually try to be super careful with stuff like that.  But holy cow...he is just too too adorable.  Love their little snouts

----------


## TheWinWizard

Absolutely gorgeous hog.

----------


## Shieny

Awwww!! I love these guys! and he looks amazing! I love his colors!

----------

